# Mum's House



## jsp77 (Jun 18, 2016)

I've known about this for a while and just got round to having a closer look. Once inside it was apparent that there had been a fair amount of hoarding going on, you could barley see the floors. There were lots of references to "Mum" hence the title. This was a very sad house, looking round it was clear mum was into her knitting and sewing. There were lots of balls of wool both used and some unused. She also must have been fond of cats as there was lots of cat related ornaments and a cat box present.

*on with the photos*


1 by JSP 77, on Flickr


2 by JSP 77, on Flickr


3 by JSP 77, on Flickr


4 by JSP 77, on Flickr


5 by JSP 77, on Flickr


6 by JSP 77, on Flickr


7 by JSP 77, on Flickr


8 by JSP 77, on Flickr


9 by JSP 77, on Flickr


10 by JSP 77, on Flickr


11 by JSP 77, on Flickr

thanks for looking


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 18, 2016)

A lot of sadness in these photos. Looks like the same person who wrote the Christmas present gift tag was the same person who wrote the postcard, look at the letter "J". It seems that "Mum" probably opened her Christmas present and never got around to using the wool.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 18, 2016)

Interesting set and I think Hugh's on the money here...


----------



## mookster (Jun 18, 2016)

Very sad house


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 18, 2016)

House of memories in more ways than one! even a reminder of BHS!Belting images and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mearing (Jun 18, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> A lot of sadness in these photos. Looks like the same person who wrote the Christmas present gift tag was the same person who wrote the postcard, look at the letter "J". It seems that "Mum" probably opened her Christmas present and never got around to using the wool.



My feeling exactly re the "wool" picture.


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> A lot of sadness in these photos. Looks like the same person who wrote the Christmas present gift tag was the same person who wrote the postcard, look at the letter "J". It seems that "Mum" probably opened her Christmas present and never got around to using the wool.



This was a sad place to be, i read through a few bits, I removed the name and address from the post card out of respect. The card in the last photo was for the same Lady J, they were all from the same person, probably her daughter or son.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 20, 2016)

What a great little place jsp.like it lots


----------



## degenerate (Jun 22, 2016)

I like this one, sad vibes though


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 22, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Looks like the same person who wrote the Christmas present gift tag was the same person who wrote the postcard, look at the letter "J".



I wouldn't advise you apply for a job as a document examiner! The letter J's on the postcard are formed in a completely different way to the J's on the gift tag and the differences between the capital M's on the two items is so obvious. The 'male' looking handwriting and the wording suggest that Lee wrote the card, but that Janet wrote the gift tag (who else but the wife - and thus mother of the grand children, wraps up Christmas presents etc?). And before anybody asks, I base my observations on 20+ years giving evidence to the Courts on forged and questioned documents. 

A very nice set here; of a scene that is far too prevalent in these modern and somewhat uncaring times and thus needs recording for that very reason.


----------



## Bones out (Jun 22, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> I wouldn't advise you apply for a job as a document examiner! The letter J's on the postcard are formed in a completely different way to the J's on the gift tag and the differences between the capital M's on the two items is so obvious. The 'male' looking handwriting and the wording suggest that Lee wrote the card, but that Janet wrote the gift tag (who else but the wife - and thus mother of the grand children, wraps up Christmas presents etc?). And before anybody asks, I base my observations on 20+ years giving evidence to the Courts on forged and questioned documents.
> 
> A very nice set here; of a scene that is far too prevalent in these modern and somewhat uncaring times and thus needs recording for that very reason.



Always spend time reading your views... very knowledgeable, very well constructed and I thank you for that indeed.

As for the post - great work. Next time my wife tells me the cooker needs a clean I shall show her this One and say it can wait another week


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks 'Bones out' for your kind comments and I am glad you take my ramblings for what they are - just passing on a bit of information/knowledge which some may find useful/interesting. Also, if you have worked in a occupation - where accuracy in observations, facts or writings was paramount - for the majority of your working life, it is very difficult to be of a different frame of mind when not 'on the job' or in retirement. As for cleaning the Aga/Radiation cooker, I know one or two chemical formulations that would make short work of that mess!


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus, i really do enjoy your wealth of knowledge you have in your comments, it's always a pleasure reading them.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Blimey what a place, theres enough in there to keep you busy. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dam_01 (Jul 18, 2016)

Interesting visit. Thanks for this.
It sums up better than I can explain to my other half what the draw is about derelict and abandoned places. The lives lived, lost and forgotten and the stories the buildings contain which we're guessing at, or teasing out from little bits of evidence left lying.
(Sorry, thats ended up a bit more flowery than expected but I'm sure you know what I mean.)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleMadam (Jul 22, 2016)

Oh my goodness, this actually is so so sad. A cared for mother living in hoards of belongings, and now just left.

Lovely pictures, and it's so sad that all of her "stuff" is just left.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2016)

very personal insight into this old place, wonderful!


----------

